# Grill drip guard material



## wlkwichita (May 15, 2011)

A grill rather than smoker question.

 I have replaced the burners and cooking grates on my gas grill. When I looked at the price for the drip or splatter guards that go over the burners I was shocked. $12 for generic ones times three??

 What material would be safe? It seems to me I could buy angled stock and cut to fit. Is bare aluminum OK?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

I don't see why aluminum wouldn't be OK.


----------



## alelover (May 17, 2011)

I don't think aluminum would last very long. Those guards get really hot. I'd use steel. If aluminum was good for that I believe they would have been made of it originally since it is lighter and easier to fabricate.


----------

